# Pairing cigars and wine?



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've already posted about my lack of wine knowledge so this might be a dumb question. Do you pair cigars and wine? Is it possible?

Intuitively, I don't think it would work. I'm curious because tomorrow night I'll be adventuring into wines with dinner. I think my wife has earmarked either a Bordeaux, Rioja or Riberra del Duero for tomorrow. If that isn't specific enough or the right way to classify, I can look at the bottles.

I would like to smoke a cigar after dinner but would instinctively switch to whisky then.

I know some people like port and cigars, but I've only had a taste of port once a few years ago and I'm not sure if I like it. I do have a bottle of "Vintage Port" from 2001 that I got for Christmas from work. I can't remember the name although I can look that up if it's something that is recommended.

Should I pair a cigar with the wine? With the port? With whisky? Any cigar/wine/port pairing recommendations?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think wines go great with cigars. 

I try to avoid young, tannic reds unless I'm smoking a young, tannic cigar though. Otherwise, I think that they often overpower the smoke or leave a strange aftertaste.

Usually, I'll choose a Bordeaux, Zinfandel, Syrah, or sometimes Shiraz (if the cigar has some spice to it). Getting the pairing right really makes a difference. Smooth reds with some character go absolutely wonderfully with cigars.

Edit: as far as specific pairings go, I think most Partagas go very well with most Bordeaux and with most tempranillo-based wines, which I imagine both of your other options (the Rioja and Ribera) probably are.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Pairing cigars with wine has been sort of hit or miss with me. It either works or it doesn't. I agree with Croatan that Zinfandels, Syrahs and Shiraz can work with most cigars. I had a nice Pinot Noir with a milder cigar the other night, but since the wine I drink is leftover from dinner, I don't mind switching to Whiskey or Bourbon if it's not working.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I really thought that the pairing would be a no-no. I'm not sure why, but in my head it just seems like a mix that would fight each other. I'm glad to see at least some people enjoy it. It's easier for me to pick up a new hobby by integrating it with an old one. 

I do have some Partagás that I might consider. Perhaps an 8-9-8V? I suppose if worst came to worst, I'd be able to pair it up nicely with whisky. Do you think a RASS or BBF would fare as well?


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I would suggest that you drink the wines you like and smoke the cigar you want to smoke, if they happen to work well together, try to remember that. Even pairing wine with food can be tough. The simple rules about pairing work sometimes, but add in a sauce to go with that steak and the wine selection changes dramatically. There's an ongoing learning curve with both wine and cigars which is what makes life interesting.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Port and cigars go great together. Vintage port is expensive though and should generally be aged for 10-20 years at least before opening. Try a LBV (Late Bottled Vintage) ... no need to age and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

For some reason I have always thought a RP vintage 90 would go well with some red wine, but I have never actually tried it. So this doesn't really count as two cents, maybe like some pocket lint or something.:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

85% of my smokes are with wine. Not an expert, but trying to get there (took a few courses at the New England School of Wine to learn some of the basics)....

I pair my cigars like fighters, heavy weights with heavy weights, light weights with light weights. I Pinot Noir with a natural leaf, a maduro or strong CC with a Chianti or a bold Zin. I wish I had a more educational answer, but as thats what has worked for me in the past.....

My goal is to learn as much as I can about wine and cigars. This place has been my one stop shopping for an education on cigars.....:tu

Good luck bud and please let us know what you discovered after your pairing.....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

As an avid wine collector, I do not think wine and cigars are a good pairing in general.

Only oxidative wines like Madeira, Sherry, and Tawny Port are good pairings with wine.

Do I drink red wine with cigars? Certainly, but are they an optimal pairing, no. The absolute best pairing for a cigar is water.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Now I know who to hit up with all my wine questions! Yes! :tu


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

We had a great Bordeaux with dinner, some 2002 something or other. I enjoyed it, but couldn't pick out nuances. We only did one bottle because wine hits me pretty hard; I was feeling that one. I didn't end up smoking a cigar, but I still can't really imagine one going well with it. I might try it next time and see.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

So Merlot and cigars would not be the best idea :hn


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> So Merlot and cigars would not be the best idea :hn


going into the chat drunk while smoking could also make this a sticky situation! the chat is definitly a dangerous place! :chk :mn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> going into the chat drunk while smoking could also make this a sticky situation! the chat is definitly a dangerous place! :chk :mn


haha i was just wondering if they pair well, well im doing it now... ill ya guys how it goes :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> So Merlot and cigars would not be the best idea :hn


Never start off a cigar and wine at the same time.

Well, with any wine and cigar pairing, one should have a full glass of wine\port\distilled before lighting the cigar. You want your impression of the wine to be first on a clean palette and set up palette up the cigar.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The only wine that I tend to drink with cigars is Port. I am not a collector of wine at all, so I find my favorite easiest combo is an aged Bolivar with some Fonseca Bin #27 Porto, Dale. Just pairs well in my opinion.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I am a simpleton.

If you drink a heavy/full bodied wine, smoke a full bodied cigar.

IMO, Pinot Noir is a great pairing for a spicy cigar (ex. Pepin Blue)


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes pair them together.............what was the question? Where am I?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> The only wine that I tend to drink with cigars is Port. I am not a collector of wine at all, so I find my favorite easiest combo is an aged Bolivar with some Fonseca Bin #27 Porto, Dale. Just pairs well in my opinion.


EXCELLENT PAIRING. I might also add that at a slightly higher price point that the Warre's Otima 10 year tawny pairs well with most strong cigars and some not so strong including Boli PCs and RASCCs.

scottie


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks Tom. I have a port and some 2000 Boli coronas that I might try out.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Thanks Tom. I have a port and some 2000 Boli coronas that I might try out.


Let us know what you think Dale!

Thank you for the Port recommendation Scottie!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll second the Warre's Otima - absolutely delicious, and in a very cool bottle.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> I'll second the Warre's Otima - absolutely delicious, and in a very cool bottle.


Warre (pronounced like the act of WAR)

Warre Otima is a good tawny. I'd would put it on my top 5 or so easily available tawny. I do not like the odd size bottles and feel that it is not a very good deal, but oh well. Warre makes an elegant style of port.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cigars usually kill the taste of most wines. Port is the only wine pairing strong enough in my opinion that can hold up to a stogie.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I had a 2001 VR Clasico with some vintage port this weekend. I didn't pay attention to which port it was, but I was pleasantly surprised. It wasn't as sticky, sweet as the one I had tasted before. They worked pretty well.

When the port ran out, we switched to cognac which worked well too.


----------

